# Visitor from UK



## Phil (Nov 10, 2001)

We live in the UK and regularly use our own Motorhome in this country. We are at the very start of planning an extended trip to the US and need some help. Basic items such as Weather / Sites / Hire Companies / Base area and other similar basic items. If there is anybody who would be prepared to give us some basic help would they please like to e-mail me on pbprint@lineone.net ~ and I will then detail the questions that are in our minds.

Many thanks in anticipation of some kind sole giving us some advice.

Phil Boyt
UK


----------



## joy (Nov 10, 2001)

Visitor from UK

Phil - I tried to respond directly to your email but my "mailman" refused to deliver to that address.  I would be happy to correspond with you and be whatever help I can - we are retired but do not RV full time.  We have a 32' 5ver towed by a F350 Ford diesel dually crewcab. Look forward to hearing from you  

joy.b1@home.com


joy


----------



## joy (Nov 12, 2001)

Visitor from UK

Phil, for some reason I can "reply" to your email but the Lo-o-o-ng letter I wrote won't!!  Send me another with no message so I can reply and I will get with my friendly computer neighgorhood guru and see if we can solve the problem!  Sorry!

joy


----------

